
TileDB raises $4M to reshape data management for next generation data science - stavrospap
https://medium.com/tiledb/tiledb-raises-4-million-in-seed-funding-led-by-nexus-venture-partners-to-reshape-data-management-127cfa4ef9ac
======
stavrospap
Hey HN, Stavros from TileDB here. We are excited to announce this newest round
of funding to help us continue the development on TileDB! There was some
excellent discussion about TileDB on HN previously here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).
We are happy to answer any questions.

